# Anyone elses dog love fireworks?



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I know a lot of dogs do not like fireworks (i've had my fair share of them), but does anyone elses dog actually enjoy them?

I put on a little show at the house since we had a bunch of people over and Lucy actually LOVED the fireworks. This was the first year I got to put on a show since I've had her, so I wasn't exactly sure how she'd react. Her tail was wagging and she was just staring and enjoyed the show like the rest of us. You can tell she genuinely liked watching the show. 

She even tried chasing a couple down in the sky like they were going to fall to her like a ball would. She kind of just sat and waited for them to drop... it was actually pretty funny to watch.

So... does anyone elses dog actually like fireworks or enjoyed a show for the 4th?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Good for Lucy! My dogs hid in the basement. My ponies watched from their stalls and said they wished it would end soon!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

My 1st GSD LOVED them! I had to leash her to keep her from chasing them down and hurting herself  Crazy bitch :rofl:
Sprinklers were a fave to attack also....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

dazedtrucker said:


> My 1st GSD LOVED them! I had to leash her to keep her from chasing them down and hurting herself  Crazy bitch :rofl:
> Sprinklers were a fave to attack also....


Oh yeah... I had a bunch of roman candles and she thought they were there for her to play fetch with. She kept trying to chase them down. 

It definitely tired her out... she's completely passed out now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've had dogs who were indifferent but none that liked them. However one time I was at the park with a friend and our dogs were playing, when some idiot lit off some big fireworks across the park... Bianca just stood there but my friend's dog went DASHING away...TOWARDS the fireworks!  She called him back and he came but he really wanted to play with the fireworks. He's a silly dog.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

We had some go off a few houses down from us while I was outside with the dogs, they both turned their heads in the direction of the fireworks and then continued about their business.. they don't really seem to care either way, which is more than fine with me.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven will watch them but I don't know if I'd say she likes them. Just something to look at. Kaiser is afraid of the booming  We have several townships that set them off within a few miles of us and there's always plenty going off in the neighborhood.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Yoko also wanted to chase the fireworks. She was wagging her tail and looking up at them. I had to call her back a few times from chasing after them.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if he loves them, but Balto is great with all the racket. This weekend he followed me onto the deck when I went out to see if I could see anything. There was a big red display and I could have sworn I heard him say, "Wow!".


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I took Aspen to my trainers on Sun and fired a gun a few times.,,he was fine with that. But last night he just wanted to walk around or sit on the chair next to us. I tried to put him in a down, but he didnt stay. Guess I need to work on that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When we were in protection training, we sometimes used a starter's pistol, so Luka loads when she hears fireworks. Meanwhile, my 130 lb. Akbash dog is trying to squeeze into the smallest hidey-hole possible.  Fortunately, we don't usually hear fireworks where we live.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

I was in shock last night when my two didn't flinch with tons of fireworks going off around us. Little Harley 13 weeks watched them before I got a chair in place with her. My told dogs nearly had nervous breakdowns from popping bubblegum.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our previous dog, Mandy had no problem with them. We live about 1/2 mile from a cliff that looks out over the Monterey Bay. From there we could see fireworks from miles away. 

This year however was like a war zone in my neighborhood. No police enforcing the ban on fireworks, we've had what sounds like bombs going off just a two doors down all week long. Our dog, Molly had no problems until Saturday when we were out on our walk and two different people lit off two "bombs" very close to us. Now Molly is ruined. Thank goodness I had left over sedatives from her spay. She was so traumatized all weekend.


----------



## Hit Factor (Aug 14, 2010)

I take LT (11 month female) to competitive shooting matches. She doesn't react to the shots fired. Loves to get attention from the other shooters and I think she is just happy to be out doing things. As for fireworks - she doesn't watch and is desensitized to the sounds.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My Bella pup, 7 months old was out at the park the other day. A wedding there had fireworks. She was enthralled, sat and watched the show in the sky. I swear, I heard her say Ooooo, aaaaaa. Didn't want to chase them, just sit and look at them in the sky.


----------

